# Mt Tam road closure?



## Sledge (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey all,
Does anyone know if Bo_Fax road is currently closed from Alpine dam to Ridgecrest?

Is it passable on the weekends when they are not working - or is it not even being worked on?

I just saw an article stating that is to be closed until 1/31/09. Just checking.
Thanks for any info


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

It's open from Bolinas to Ridgecrest, but there was a blockade at Ridgecrest down to Alpine Dam. This was last Saturday - the 6th. I thought the sign said closed until January 19, but I could be wrong.

I guy I met riding yesterday told me that you could ride it on weekends, just watch out for the cars an motorcyles that were sneaking through also. I'll wait.


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

The road is officially closed to all traffic, "including bicyles and pedestrians." There's a chain across the road just after the dam, before the first switchback. If you are lawbreaker, you can easily climb over this (just as you walk around the gate on the 7 sisters when you get there before they open the road). There's some structural work being done to shore up the road a short ways up from the dam, but it is easily bypassed. I rode it yesterday and it was fine. I probably would not do it during the work week when the road crews are there because that would not be cool.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

A sign at the chain at the dam/bottom end of the road stated riding and driving were open on the weekends. I was last there on Friday, December 12th.

Fyi, the chain was high and loose enough to pass my 61 cm frame underneath with ease.


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

"driving" is defintely not open on the weekends -- half the road is gone. The sign on saturday said closed to bikes and peds. The chain was still there, quite snug, and i had to lift my 57cm over it, so maybe they tightened it up when they shut down on friday afternoon to get post-work beers. That said, it is no problem to ride it. Quite pleasant actually, with zero cars.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

Good info. And agreed, riding on roads closed to cars is excellent.

Where is "half the road" gone?


----------

